# Touchpad & Tastatur frieren an Laptop sporadisch ein

## solos

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein sehr nerviges Problem mit meinem Laptop. Ich kann teilweise stundenlang und über mehrere Tage hinweg super damit arbeiten. Doch irgendwann passiert es, dass sich das Touchpad und die Tastatur am Laptop verabschieden, also keine Eingaben mehr entgegen nehmen. Interessanterweise funktioniert das System aber noch tadelos. Wenn ich mein Netzwerkkabel herausziehe zeigt mir WICD an, dass die Verbindung weg ist, die Uhr läuft auch normal weiter und wenn Firefox gerade gestartet wurde sehe ich auch die blinkenden Werbefenster.  :Wink: 

Beim letzten Mal hatte ich gerade die Konsole auf als das passiert ist und mir ist aufgefallen das dort alle von mir eingegebenen Befehle durchgelaufen sind, als ob jemand die ganze Zeit die Pfeil-nach-oben Taste gedrückt hält.

Ich konnte dann auch eine Maus per USB Anschluss anschliessen die auch reagierte. Wenn ich mit Rechtsklick das KDE Menü aufgerufen habe ist der Cursor dort auch nach oben hin "durchgerannt", wie bei der Konsole.

In /var/log/messages oder dem xorg-server Log findet sich nichts bestimmtes darauf. Ich habe auch erst befürchtet das es sich um einen Hardwarefehler handeln könnte, allerdings habe ich heute in der FH mit jemanden gesprochen, der unter Gentoo genau den gleichen Fehler hatte. Da er den Fehler nicht finden konnte hat er schliesslich zu Kubuntu gewechselt, das möchte ich gerne vermeiden und hab mich deswegen entschlossen hier mal zu posten.

Da leider die Tastatur in dem Moment auch nicht mehr reagiert hilft hier nur noch ein längerer Druck des An/Aus Schalters.

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Ich scheine ja nicht der einzige zu sein bei dem das passiert.   :Shocked: 

Grüße

solos

----------

## R.Aven

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch lange Zeit, wobei es bei mir in vielleicht 10 Tagen durchschnittlich einmal vorkam. Ähnliche Fehlerbeschreibung, das System lief weiterhin ohne sichtbare Probleme, nur die Tastatur hat sich verabschiedet und stetig einen einen "virtuellen Tastendruck" wiederholt - ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es sich ebenfalls um eine der Pfeiltasten handelte.

Nach dem Umstieg auf die 1.5er Version des Xorgs mit gleichzeitiger Portierung meiner Hardwarekonfiguration zu HAL, scheint dieses Problem jedoch (zur Zeit jedenfalls) nicht mehr aufzutreten. Immerhin sind das nunmehr fast zwei Wochen, also bereits über dem sonstigen Intervall der Tastaturfehlfunktion.

Welche Version des X-Servers läuft bei dir [mit oder ohne HAL]? Eventuell - falls noch nicht geschehen - solltest du ebenfalls mal die aktuellen Versionen installieren und zu HAL wechseln.

----------

## sicus

hi,

ich kenne ein ähnliches problem, plötzlich geht die tastatur nichtmehr, die maus hat noch funktioniert. ich konnte das problem eingrenzen, es ist irgend ein bug im programm yakuake was ein solches verhalten auslöst. verwendet ihr dieses? ein abschießen von yakuake (z.B. über ssh) hat die tastatur wieder freigegeben.

----------

## R.Aven

 *sicus wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> ich kenne ein ähnliches problem, plötzlich geht die tastatur nichtmehr, die maus hat noch funktioniert. ich konnte das problem eingrenzen, es ist irgend ein bug im programm yakuake was ein solches verhalten auslöst. verwendet ihr dieses? ein abschießen von yakuake (z.B. über ssh) hat die tastatur wieder freigegeben.

 

Weder genutzt noch jemals installiert. Das kann also - jedenfalls hier bei mir - als Fehlerursache auszuschließen sein.

----------

## solos

Hey,

yakuake habe ich ebenfalls nicht installiert. Hier mal einige Infos zu meinem System die ich bei meinem ersten Post leider vergessen habe   :Embarassed: 

Gentoo stable (mit einigen Ausnahmen, systemkritische Komponenten laufen aber als stable Versionen) mit KDE 4.1.3.

KDE 4 allerdings per kde-base/kdebase-startkde installiert. Also die base Version vom base Paket  :Wink: 

Da der xorg-server auch stable ist habe ich folgende Version:

 *Quote:*   

> x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom"VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

 

Ich werde mal auf die unstable Version 1.5.2 updaten, evtl. liegt es auch an synaptics. Das würde erklären warum dieses Problem nur bei Laptops auftritt (zumindest bei den Fällen die ich kenne).

 *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6

 

HAL läuft bei mir auch (stable):

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1  USE="X acpi crypt laptop -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc (-selinux)"

 

Natürlich auch aktiv:

 *Quote:*   

> user@host ~ $ /etc/init.d/hald status
> 
>  * status:  started

 

Mal sehen ob der alte XServer ohne synaptics, bzw. der neue XServer was bringen, danke für den Tipp  :Wink: 

Leider ist der Fehler nicht reproduzierbar, daher kanns sein das ich mich erst nach einiger Zeit wieder melde.

Grüße

solos

(quote statt code BBCode tags benutzt um die verwendeten USE Flags bei den installieren Paketen hervorzuheben)

----------

## solos

So, kann wieder was neues berichten.

Ich habe soeben auf xorg-server-1.5.2 geupdated und gestartet. Als ich eine Fehlermeldungen bezüglich evdev erhalten habe und meine externe USB Maus nicht erkannt wurde, habe ich gleich den Compiliervorgang für xf86-input-evdev und das dazu nötige reinstall für den xorg-server angeschmissen.

Noch während des Compilierens trat der Fehler wieder auf, nur mit dem Unterschied das wohl die Pfeil-nach-unten Taste aktiv war.

Ich habe dann wieder versucht meine USB Maus anzuschliessen und zu meinem Erstaunen wurde sie erkannt und funktionierte, und das, obwohl evdev noch gar nicht compiliert war! Vorher wurde sie ja gar nicht erst erkannt...   :Shocked: 

Dazu kommt, dass nach einem Neustart des Systems meine Pfeiltasten und die Entf Taste nicht mehr reagieren, die Tastatur ist aber sonst ok und auf deutsches Layout gestellt. Evtl. hängt das mit evdev und hal zusammen da ich an der xorg.conf nichts weiter geändert habe.

Alles sehr merkwürdig...

Aber damit kann ich schon mal sehr bestimmt sagen, dass ein Upgrade des xorg-servers nichts bringt!

Bin mittlerweile echt am verzweifeln, ein produktives Arbeiten ist so fast unmöglich.

Gruß

solos

----------

## R.Aven

Das mit den Pfeiltasten scheint wirklich ein dämliches Problem bei Laptoptastaturen zu sein (jedenfalls in Kombination mit evdev). Hier bei meinem Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li1780 scheint evdev verschiedene Tasten falsch zu mappen, so wird - falls ich die Druck-Taste in Compiz als Tastenkombination für das Erstellen eines Screenshots als Hotkey definiere - beim Druck der Pfeil-Nach-Oben Taste ebenfalls ein Screenshot erstellt und die Taste ist somit effektiv nicht mehr zu nutzen. Bei Shift+Druck ist es dann die "Pos1" Taste, momentan behelfe ich mir damit, dass ich die Print-Hotkeys temporär komplett deaktiviert habe. Darüberhinaus scheint willkührlich nach dem Starten des xservers, ab und an die Super/Windows Taste ebenfalls falsch gemapped zu sein.

Werde mich die Tage mal wieder intensiver mit der HAL-Konfiguration und evdev auseinander setzen. Da ist sicherlich noch einiges an Verbesserungsbedarf gegeben.

----------

## mastacloak

 *R.Aven wrote:*   

> Das mit den Pfeiltasten scheint wirklich ein dämliches Problem bei Laptoptastaturen zu sein (jedenfalls in Kombination mit evdev). Hier bei meinem Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li1780 scheint evdev verschiedene Tasten falsch zu mappen, so wird - falls ich die Druck-Taste in Compiz als Tastenkombination für das Erstellen eines Screenshots als Hotkey definiere - beim Druck der Pfeil-Nach-Oben Taste ebenfalls ein Screenshot erstellt und die Taste ist somit effektiv nicht mehr zu nutzen. Bei Shift+Druck ist es dann die "Pos1" Taste, momentan behelfe ich mir damit, dass ich die Print-Hotkeys temporär komplett deaktiviert habe. Darüberhinaus scheint willkührlich nach dem Starten des xservers, ab und an die Super/Windows Taste ebenfalls falsch gemapped zu sein.
> 
> Werde mich die Tage mal wieder intensiver mit der HAL-Konfiguration und evdev auseinander setzen. Da ist sicherlich noch einiges an Verbesserungsbedarf gegeben.

 

Wenn Du Deine Tastatur mit dem evdev-Treiber in X einbindest, dann musst Du das Deinem DE auch sagen, da es sonst die Tasten erneut und falsch mapped. Wenn Du KDE hast, kannst Du das z.B. im Kontrollzentrum unter "Regionaleinstellungen" -> "Tastaturlayout" einstellen (sollte bei anderen DEs ähnlich sein). Dort muss der Tastaturtyp auf "evdev-managed keyboard" stehen. Damit funktioniert bei mir alles bestens. Habe im übrigen auch gar keine "InputDevice"-Sections in der xorg.conf, sondern lasse alles von HAL automatisch erkennen und einbinden. Damit das gewünschte Layout verendet wird, einfach noch

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
```

ausführen und die Zeile

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>
```

wie gewünscht anpassen (vemutlich "de").

Gruß

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe in meiner Linux Karriere schon viele merkwürdige Fehler gesehen, darunter auch ein sporadischer Total-Freeze, der mit der Deaktivierung der Legacy-USB Option im Bios behoben werden konnte. Letztendlich kann man vielen dieser Probleme nur durch Try & Error beikommen. Ich würde auch  mal darüber nachdenken, den Fehler im Kernel zu suchen, entweder bei den Optionen oder auch der Kernelversion. Installiere mal parallel einen andere Kernelversion und schau nach, ob das Problem davon abhängig ist.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## solos

@mastacloak

Super erklärt, danke! Nachdem ich alles so gemacht habe funktionieren die Pfeiltasten wieder wie gewohnt.

@Erdie

An den Kernel habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ich werde mir mal die .config meines Debian Rechners schnappen und damit testen. Der Rechner läuft bisher ohne Probleme.

Aktuell läuft im Laptop:

```
2.6.26-tuxonice #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Nov 30 21:37:44 CET 2008 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Ich habe auch einen ssh Dienst laufen um das System schonender runterfahren zu können falls das wieder passiert.

Hat jemand ne Idee in welchen Logfiles ich dann gleich mal suchen könnte? Wie bereits erwähnt findet sich in den Xorg oder messages Logs nichts auffälliges.

Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende

solos

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm, hatte gestern das selbe Problem. Tastatur friert ein, Maus friert ein, das System läuft aber noch normal weiter. Ich denke nicht das es am Kernel liegt sondern vermute eher X oder evdev etc.. weil ich normalerweise öfter den Kernel wechsel, doch diesen aus aus Treiber-Gründen noch nicht upgedated hab.

Hierzu OT:(Der DVB-Support ist irgendwie nicht so gut, beim 2.6.27.X, speziell für meine Trio-Fernsehkarte eine Dvb-T, Dvb-S,Dvb-C Karte, weil das Frontend automatisch ausgewählt wird, und hier immer den Dvb-T auswählt und nicht den Dvb-S).

Doch diesen Kernel schon bestimmt seit dem 9 Juli 2008, und davor ist das Problem bis gestern noch nicht aufgetaucht.

Auch ein aus- und einstecken der USB-Maus/Tastatur brachten kein Verbesserung. Die magic-Keys des Kernels funktionierten auch nicht. Weil ich keine geöffnete ssh-Dienst erlaube konnte ich auch nur neu starten. :/

Kernel: 2.6.25-gentoo-r6

x11-base/xorg-x11 7.2

x11-base/xorg-server 1.3.0.0-r6

udev 124-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev 1.1.5-r2

----------

## solos

Und wieder mehrmals abgeschmiert diese Woche -.-

Welche Grafikkarte habt ihr? Evtl. liegts ja am GrakaTreiber.

lspci sagt folgendes:

```
00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

Ich verwende "intel" in der xorg.config.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm also ich glaube langsam mein Problem ist vielleicht eher ein Problem mit Gnome sein könnte. Denn ich hatte es bisher NUR dort. Unter Fluxbox läuft es normal.

Ich habe eine Nvidia-Karte und benutze 177.82.

P.s: Jetzt verwende ich Kernel  2.6.27-gentoo-r5 und wie erwartet ist das System in den letzten 14 Tagen bestimmt 4 mal eingefroren.

----------

